# z pohranicni straze lines



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi I have a 7 month old with alot of z pohranicni straze dogs in his lineage, on both sides His great grandfather is Chuligan z pohranicni. Am wanting to learn as much as I can about this line.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Can you post his pedigree? The zPS dogs are going to be further back in your dog's pedigree and have less genetic influence. The parents and grandparent will have more influence genetically. I believe Chuligen was know for his fighting instincts, moderate prey drive and strong bone and pigment. More of a working dog than a typical sport dog, which is more reflective of the zPS lines in general.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You don’t see Chuligan in a lot of Czech pedigrees.? Would like to see his pedigree posted.


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

How do I post pictures as I have copies of pedigree


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

As I looked closer fella zps is grandfather and Chuligan is great grandfather on dam side and likohaus brasco and pluto zps etc on sires side. He's a very solid hard boy, nothing fazes him. Still trying to work out how to post pedigree.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Search Pedigree Database and/or https://en.working-dog.com/ for his parents and post links to their pedigrees if possible. You should be able to add your dog to the database as well if you'd like and post a direct link to his pedigree.


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

As I looked closer fella zps is grandfather and Chuligan is great grandfather on dam side and likohaus brasco and pluto zps etc. He's a very solid hard boy, nothing fazes him. Still trying to work out how to post pedigree.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Stahl said:


> How do I post pictures as I have copies of pedigree


Depending on what version of the forum you're using (mobile, desktop, app, etc) you can either use the "Manage Attachments" option, or click the little paper clip icon, and then upload your image from your phone or computer.

If the litter was entered into pedigree database or the breeder's website, you have enough posts now that you can also share a direct link, if you like.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cliffson1 said:


> You don’t see Chuligan in a lot of Czech pedigrees.? Would like to see his pedigree posted.


Is there a reason that you don't see Chuligan in a lot of pedigrees?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cliffson1 said:


> You don’t see Chuligan in a lot of Czech pedigrees.? Would like to see his pedigree posted.


I'd like to know about chuligan. Seems like he had a solid pedigree. Curious why he wouldnt be in many pedigrees.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

My boy has xac on the sires side but that’s it.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There are differing opinions on Chuligan in the Czech Republic as with many dogs. Him and Pluto are not seen as widely in pedigrees as some other dogs.
By all accounts he was a Gorgeous looking dog with a beautiful head for a black German Shepherd.


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Can you post his pedigree? The zPS dogs are going to be further back in your dog's pedigree and have less genetic influence. The parents and grandparent will have more influence genetically. I believe Chuligen was know for his fighting instincts, moderate prey drive and strong bone and pigment. More of a working dog than a typical sport dog, which is more reflective of the zPS lines in general.


hi here are his grandparents pedigree on his dames side and some pictures the first being his grandmother at 10 years and the 2 blacks are siblings from a previous litter, trained protection and sar dogs. The rest are Stahl at different ages. He will be 3 in May and he's awesome. Very solid, stable dog. I can't fault him


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

cloudpump said:


> I'd like to know about chuligan. Seems like he had a solid pedigree. Curious why he wouldnt be in many pedigrees.


As Chuligan is Grims sire. He's in alot of dogs pedigree.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Stahl said:


> As Chuligan is Grims sire. He's in alot of dogs pedigree.


What grim are you referring too?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Old post...........but Grim z PS is by Ben Bolfu - not Chuligan

Lee


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

wolfstraum said:


> Old post...........but Grim z PS is by Ben Bolfu - not Chuligan
> 
> Lee


Yes sorry you are right. I was looking at wrong pedigree. His dame has Chuligan in her pedigree


----------



## Stahl (Nov 2, 2018)

Pluto is in his grandfather lineage and Grim


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Is this him?





__





Progeny tree for V Chuligan z Pohranicni straze ZVV1







 www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------

